# North Florida News



## woodson (May 3, 2008)

Any news from North Florida?


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

6
9
10
12
16
18
24
26
27
28
32
33
34
36
39
40
41
44
46
47
48
58
59
60
61
62
63
67
70
71
72

Open did not finish first series. About 20 dogs left tp run in the morning,
Amateur set up a double land blind and then scratched it.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Do these numbers represent Amateur callbacks?

kg


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry about that folks,
Yes this is the AM callbacks. I didn't hear any callbacks or much information from the Qual. I do know that they had a double land, water blind that was getting answers.
Randy


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I know there's cell service down there...c'mon folks....POST! 

kg


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

The only news I've heard is that Gerri Mitchell and her Golden Retriever "Dublin" won the Qual.

Congratulations Gerri!


----------



## mike hodge (Aug 31, 2003)

Congrats to the Qual winner. Anyone who got a Q ribbon definitely earned it.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Callbacks to Open waterblind for Sunday morning
1
2
5
11
28
38
41
42
44
47
55
56
57
64
72
75
76
82
88
97
100
101
103

Amateur callbacks to 4th series water marks for Sunday morning
16
32
36
44
47
48
53
58
62
63
71

Sorry, I don't have any information from the derby


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks Randy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Any derby news?

Thanks,

P.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amatuer Placements:

1st--36-Jerry Lee/Dubose
2nd--53--Buttons/Dubose
3rd--48--Emma/B. Younglove
4th--32--Loader/S. McCourt


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

byounglove said:


> Amatuer Placements:
> 
> 1st--36-Jerry Lee/Dubose
> 2nd--53--Buttons/Dubose
> ...


Congratulations Barb!


----------



## gerrimitchell (Aug 10, 2005)

Dave Smith handles Sinner to her FC with the open WIN.
Congratulations to Jeff Telander and Sinner with an Open win.

congratulations to Dave and Jeff!!! woo hoo.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Alright Jeff and FC Sinner! Way to go!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Just heard Susan Bledsoe's dog Ruckus won the derby and making the derby list... Congrats


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> Just heard Susan Bledsoe's dog Ruckus won the derby and making the derby list... Congrats


 
Even more GREAT news....way to hang with the big hitters Big R!

FOM


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats Susan and Ruckus, outstanding, and derby list too!!!!  Jeff, FC, no better feeling!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, fun weekend for the RTF crowd! Congratulations Jeff, Susan & Charlotte!


----------



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

Anyone have the open placings jams ?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good on Sinner, Jeff!!* 

You gotta be way proud.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good for Ruckus ruckusing his way to the win and the derby list!!*


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> Just heard Susan Bledsoe's dog Ruckus won the derby and making the derby list... Congrats


 
Thanks..... Ruckus is my first dog on the derby list!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Alright Jeff and FC Sinner! Way to go!!


 
Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Way too go Andy on Ticket's 2nd in the derby!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Brandoned said:


> Way too go Andy on Ticket's 2nd in the derby!!!!!!!!


YES!! I just got the great news!! Way to go Andy and Ticket!!!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Congrats to Susan and Ruckus-ter. Yeehaa!!!


Angelo


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Congratulations to Jeff, Susan and Andy!!!!
Way to go!!!!









PS-Jeff-great way to begin the season, now you can go really have fun the next two weekends!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What a FAB-U-LOUS Weekend!
A HUGE congratulations to FC AFC Sinner, Jeff, Dave and Pam.
And How 'Bout our DERBY DOGS! WAY to go Ruckus and Susan and Team Right Start Kennels and another huge congratulations to Tickey, Andy, and Team Flint River!
And Dublin and Gerry and Dave and Pam again!
YYYYEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Jeff,

Congratulations to you and Sinner on her FC!!!!!!


----------



## Cresthill (Apr 19, 2005)

Susan and Ruckus... CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a way to get on the Derby List with a WIN!!!

Keep rackin' up the points.

Wendy
________
BMW E93 CONVERTIBLE HISTORY


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> What a FAB-U-LOUS Weekend!
> A HUGE congratulations to FC AFC Sinner, Jeff, Dave and Pam.
> And How 'Bout our DERBY DOGS! WAY to go Ruckus and Susan and the Attar Team and another huge congratulations to Tickey, Andy, and Team Flint River!
> And Dublin and Gerry and Dave and Pam again!
> YYYYEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!


Actually, Ruckus is part of Team Right Start Kennels..... he is trained by Jim VanEngen and Craig Crook. He will be with Andy later on this spring.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks everyone. 

Sinner is my first All Age dog, so it is even more special to me that she is now FC/AFC. Sinner has flourished with Dave Smith and I'm grateful for all that he has done with her

Sinner is a really neat little dog and we love her dearly. 

Congratulations to Susan and Andy on their derby success, and to Lynne DuBose on her great weekend in the Amateur.

What a great weekend!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Actually, Ruckus is part of Team Right Start Kennels..... he is trained by Jim VanEngen and Craig Crook. He will be with Andy later on this spring.


Big time senior moment. I ask Jim about him every time I see him. Congratulations Right Start Kennels on DERBY LIST RUCKUS!!! And my apologies.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Congrats to all!

But especially to--- 

Sinner and Jeff---Wow! FC now!!! 

Dublin and Gerri---a fluffy dog wins the Q!

L


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Susan (Yey Ruckus!), Andy & Jeff!!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I guess that phone call was worth the wait! Congrats, Jeff! ;-)

kg


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Susan & Attaboy to Ruckus!!!!

Tim


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations to Susan and Ruckus, Andy and Ticket

I went to bed wondering what was going on with this Derby, and woke up to this cool news.

Way to go!!!


----------



## woodson (May 3, 2008)

Way to Go, Ruckus!!!! Congrats, Susan. Derby List...Bravo!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks everybody! From what I heard Ticket ran a good trial.

And a HUGE congratulations to Jeff and Sinner - that is fantastic news.

Congrats also to Susan and Ruckus.

The RTFers/RTFettes had a great weekend!

Andy


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Andy Carlson said:


> Thanks everybody! From what I heard Ticket ran a good trial.
> 
> And a HUGE congratulations to Jeff and Sinner - that is fantastic news.
> 
> ...


Ditto,

And a BIG THANK YOU Andy for making me so proud of my Tickers

John


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

D Osborn said:


> Congratulations to Jeff, Susan and Andy!!!!
> Way to go!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto!! All the best!!

Angie


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow, congratulations everyone. Great weekend. 

Way to go Andy. You must be a proud mama. How many derby points so far? 

Paula


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Thanks everybody! From what I heard Ticket ran a good trial.


congrats Andy, You must be very proud......


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats, Susan and Ruckus!!! Way to go.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Paula Richard said:


> Wow, congratulations everyone. Great weekend.
> 
> Way to go Andy. You must be a proud mama. How many derby points so far?
> 
> Paula


Ticket currently has 6 points. She has only run 4 derbies in the states and has 2 2nds and 2 JAMS. I am very proud of her for finishing every derby she has started. She's a keeper!!

Andy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Ticket sounds like a good dog Andy. Congratulations to you and her..

Hope I don't jinx her but it sounds like another RTFer with a dog on the derby list!!!

Fingers crossed regards,


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Howard N said:


> sounds like another RTFer with a dog on the derby list!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed regards,


We're counting on it.
Team Ticket's Head Cheerleader regards,
Becky


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

Does anyone know what Grady's run looked like?


----------

